# مكن النفخ pet



## elfayroz (3 يونيو 2013)

نحيط سياتدكم علما باننا وكلاء لشركة MJ الصينية وان لدينا مكن النفخ PET اتوماتيك ونصف اتوماتيك بجودة وسعر ممتاز جدا وسرعة فى التوريد والتدريب واعمال الصيانة اللازمة لهذا المشروع من خلال عقد صيانة ومساعدتك فى عملية البيع وتوافر قطع الغيار . 

شركة الفيروز لاستيراد مكن البلاستيك 
للأستعلام
[email protected] / [email protected] e-mail :
- 01149798453 - 20237421917
المريوطية – فيصل – الجيزة
شقة 31 الدور الثالث عمارة 6 من رقم 70 عمارات ابراج بنك النيل


----------

